# 100 mile ride for a beginner.....please help



## MJ Link (22 May 2014)

Hi All,

I am embarking on a 100 mile bike ride on the 7th of June as part of a charity event my work are organising.

I joined rather late so done have much time for training. So far I have completed a 12 mile ride and then a 27 mile ride the following day. The later took 2 hrs & 2 minutes. Not bad I think after not cycling since I was about 11.

I don't have any spare weekends to train so I'm after some tips on how I shuld approach evening training from 18:30 onwards and if also if anyone has any tips on equipment I can use that will help me get through my 100 miles.

I'm doing the ride on a Giant Roam 2 hybrid, and will soon be purchasing some much needed cycle shorts, but is there anything else that will help?

The ride is from Bristol, across in to wales and back again for anyone that is interested.

And lastly and cheekily if anyone would like to sponsor me to help me get through the event then you can do so by visiting justgiving.com/antony-collett1 

Thanks in advance for any help and advice that can be offered


----------



## Rooster1 (22 May 2014)

Oh crickey, I admire the challenge you have ahead.

I assume you will be riding with others, they will help you along I am sure.

A hybrid bike is going to be heavier and slower and more effort than a road bike, but we can't change that

You don't need me to tell you that you only have two weeks to prepare. 
Next week, you need to go out as much as you can for as long and far as you can but don't over do it.
Friday (tomorrow) 15 miles.

Monday, 15 miles
Tuesday 25 miles
Wednesday REST
Thursday 40 miles
Friday 15 miles

The week up to your ride, you should not do too much, you will be fatigued.
Do a couple of casual and enjoyable rides only.

Is there any way you can take the bike out for an hour at lunch time (this is what I do every day in preparation for long rides)

Another factor is, how old are you and how fit are you? 
You might be the super light sporty type and will have no trouble.

I was a bit overweight and very unfit before I trained (for months) for the Prudential Ride 100, I made it round no worries.


----------



## Spinney (22 May 2014)

Hi MJ - welcome to CycleChat!

Part of my trouble with long bike rides used to be a sore bum. Cycle shorts will help, but get in as much 'bum-on-the-saddle' time as you can before the event.

Make sure your bike is adjusted properly for you - if you didn't have too many aches and pains after your 27 miler, you may be OK. The main thing is not to have your saddle too low (if you sit on the saddle with your _heel_ on a pedal you should just about be able to lock your knee straight - when cycling with the ball of your foot on the pedal this gives you just enough to not lock your knees while cycling).

Rest for 2 or 3 days before the event.

On the day, drink plenty, snack often (bananas, flapjacks and jelly babies are good). Are the organisers providing feed stations? If it's going to be a hot day, having two drink bottles could be useful.

What's the route? I live just north of Bristol, so it might be a route I could use one day.

(The Justgiving page says 30 miles ???)


----------



## Rooster1 (22 May 2014)

Yes, nutrition on the day can save you big time!


----------



## MJ Link (22 May 2014)

There in all about 150 riders cycling for varying charities. The team I am cycling with are mainly doing the 30 miler apart from me and my director who are doing the 100 miles with the majority of others. 

There are three routes 30, 50 & 100 so people can choose what they feel comfortable doing. I have crazily gone for the 100, unfortunately the just giving page has been set for the majority of the team.

There are loads of supporters from within the company who are at rest stops throughout the route to help people fill water bottles and fuel up with fruit etc. Its the third year of the event and if all the riders raise a total of 15k then we will have reached the 80k mark over the last three years.

Unfortunately im not available to ride tomorrow or Monday as I'm also in a marching band based in kent so will be travelling down and rehearsing for three days this weekend. I shall also be rehearsing for the day in Kent on the Sunday right after the ride.

The daily plan looks very helpful, so thanks for that will just readjust it all by a day and start it on the Tuesday.

Bike position wise is spot on got loads of help from the people in Giant where I got the bike from to help me set it all up correctly.

Not in too much pain after last night but definitely have a sore backside!!  I will try and get a link to the ride route posted up shortly for any that are interested in following it for their own leisure.

Thanks for your help so far people


----------



## MJ Link (22 May 2014)

I'm 25 and fairly slim and not too unfit, rather surprised myself after the last two days what I managed to achieve already


----------



## MJ Link (22 May 2014)




----------



## Spinney (22 May 2014)

Hmm - wiggly! (I guess that's so all three rides can be in the same area...?)
Good luck with it! Good to see you've got most of the hills out of the way in the first half of the route.
Let us know how you get on (I might sponsor you if you make it!) 

Last bit of advice - don't go too fast at the beginning - pace yourself. And if your director is a more experienced cyclist/more used to longer distances, try to tuck in behind him and save some of your energy.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (24 May 2014)

I would say make sure all your kit is tried and tested beforehand. A 100 mile ride is not the time to find out your new padded shorts are horrendously uncomfortable after 20 miles! 
Good luck with it, eat properly and pace yourself and you'll do it!


----------



## davdandy (24 May 2014)

Take two bottles and eat often,flapjacks i tend to use but eat.If you don't you will bonk,you don't know when it will happen,its happens and the rest of your day will be hell when it arrives so avoid this but drinking plenty fluids and eating every hour.Start off slower than normal would be wise as you wont burn out too easily.

Personally i haven't done the 100 miler myself,that's my personal goal for this year,but i have done 60 and 70 mile runs and have experienced the bonking,it is hell so do everyone you can to avoid it.It happened once,it wont happen twice.


----------



## Brommyboy (24 May 2014)

It's the legs that are important, not the kit! Do not start off at full speed, you will just burn yourself out. Ride steadily the whole time, pacing yourself well. Make sure the bars and saddle are in the best places for you, as you can expect to take 8-10 hours to finish. Saddle soreness is a real risk. If you get cramp in the leg, just get off and walk for a while before remounting.


----------



## moo (24 May 2014)

Be prepared to walk up some of those hills. I can say from experience that taking new cycling legs and a heavy bike up a very steep hill can almost kill you


----------



## Boon 51 (24 May 2014)

Take it as easy as you can you will get round, plenty of food and drink and warm clothing?
PS.. Take a mobile with you and £10 or £20 pound note.. just in case of any mishap's..
Good luck..


----------



## JasonHolder (24 May 2014)

Didn't know you could train on a hybrid. And I wouldn't be going up cat 3s on one either.


----------



## Spinney (24 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Didn't know you could train on a hybrid. And I wouldn't be going up cat 3s on one either.


You can train on anything, surely? 
And why not Cat 3s?


----------



## jowwy (24 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Didn't know you could train on a hybrid. And I wouldn't be going up cat 3s on one either.


Ive done a cat2 on a hybrid and a mountain bike with slicks, no problem at all. 

Bit of a strange comment to make jason


----------



## JasonHolder (24 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> YI to u can train on anything, surely?
> And why not Cat 3s?


You can, in the same way a square peg can be hammered into a round hole. 
Sorry, think I'm a road snob. OP, put drop bars and stis on it! Be faster that way


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 May 2014)

Op could use trekking bars and current shifters, still gives plenty of hand positions, aero isn't going to be an issue so much on a ride as opposed to a race.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 May 2014)

Hi @MJ Link and .

Talk about jumping in at the deep end. The good news is that with the gearing you've got (Giant website shows a 26 tooth front, 34 tooth rear as your lowest) you should be able to wind your way up any of the hills you encounter.

My advice would be to deliberately pace yourself slower than you might usually and just enjoy the ride. I'll put in another vote for flapjacks for energy - they were great on my first 100 miler (and any other long ride if it comes to that).

Something else I've found good is a set of bar ends as seen on my bike in this photo:




They give a better choice of hand positions compared to a basic flat bar which helps a lot for long distance comfort and climbing.


----------



## JasonHolder (24 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> aero isn't going to be an issue so much on a ride as opposed to a race.


Youre so wrong you don't even know


----------



## jowwy (24 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Youre so wrong you don't even know


Not everybody wants to ride head down arse up jason, some people just want to enjoy a nice cycle ride in comfort.

Please dont put the OP down for what he rides.


----------



## JasonHolder (24 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> Not everybody wants to ride head down arse up jason, some people just want to enjoy a nice cycle ride in comfort.
> 
> Please dont put the OP down for what he rides.


100miles on a flat bar for an untrained guy is going to be neither nice, nor comfortable. 
don't misconstrew my words.

Bar ends are a good idea though. So is getting used to drinking as much water as you can and eating high carb low salt low fat low protein. 

If I was in your shoes OP. I would personally be doing hills and lots of hard riding in the short training time you have. Being fully prepared to burn out after a short period without the time to ride up mileage.


----------



## jowwy (24 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> 100miles on a flat bar for an untrained guy is going to be neither nice, nor comfortable.
> don't misconstrew my words.
> 
> Bar ends are a good idea though. So is getting used to drinking as much water as you can and eating high carb low salt low fat low protein.
> ...


Ive seen and talked to a lot of people that have toured around the world on a flat barred road bike, without bar ends. They seemed pretty comfortable and happy to do so. 

Just give the OP advice that he asked for training wise, but just dont advise on what bike he should or shouldn't ride. 

Each to his own and all that malarky


----------



## RhythMick (24 May 2014)

Well done for committing - there's no better way to get the miles in than just committing to do it and get on with it.

I did my first century last year. I could have trained harder and been fitter but to be honest just allow plenty of time, enjoy it, ride with a group if you can. Water and nutrition, drink before you feel thirsty, take jelly babies but don't overdo it... I use two per 30 minutes as a rough guide. YMMV.

Between now and the event I'd try and get out every day you can even if it's only 10 miles. Push harder in training, then pace yourself slower on the day, make it more of a social ride. I think you will be surprised when you get to 60 miles how good you'll feel.





MJ Link said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am embarking on a 100 mile bike ride on the 7th of June as part of a charity event my work are organising.
> 
> ...


----------



## RhythMick (24 May 2014)

B17 Phil ? I literally just got one today and put it on my Brompton.

Hmmm ... 100 miles on a Brompton, must do that...


----------



## gavgav (24 May 2014)

MJ Link said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am embarking on a 100 mile bike ride on the 7th of June as part of a charity event my work are organising.
> 
> ...


All the best. That's one heck of a jump in 2 weeks!! I've been training for 5 months for a 50 mile ride in June. Up to 41 miles now, but the jump from 30 to 40 has even been quite tough. Done 615 miles in total and so I would just say get out and ride as much as you can and you need to do some long rides ASAP


----------



## Old Plodder (24 May 2014)

Reckon your youth will get you around.
Night before the ride have a good feed, morning of ride have a good breakfast.
Take plenty of fluids (water based, not fizzy), & some easily digestible food to snack on.
Eat & drink when it is offered, you will need it.
Likely you will get a bit of cramp towards the end, stretch out your leg or get off & walk through it.
Best off luck.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (24 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Youre so wrong you don't even know



Have to disagree with you, Jason - although don't want to start another 10 pages of bickering!

If the OP is determined to ride a hundred miler with very little training, then a hybrid is the ideal choice. Any aero disadvantages are more than made up for by the extra comfort offered by a hybrid. 

8-10 hours spent bent over a road bike you're not used to riding is my idea of hell!


----------



## Spinney (24 May 2014)

*Mod message*: if anyone wants to start a debate on the technicalities of anything, please start a separate thread - this thread should be advice for the OP's situation.
Ta


----------



## davdandy (24 May 2014)

To the OP,keep getting on your bike as often as you can.When you do 30 miles make sure the next time you do a bit more,say 35 or 40 miles,keep increasing the miles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Youre so wrong you don't even know


I've done it, so I know. Is it quick or easy, no. But the OP needs help with his current situation using the bike at his disposal. Narrower tires, a trekking bar may be helpful. A different bike may be better for this situation, but that's not what the OP needs at this late date. And getting used to drop bars and STIs may take too long. @MJ Link , keep hydrated, keep fed, and make the most out of this ride. It looks like a very good time, and a proper challenge.


----------



## Bollo (24 May 2014)

First off good luck!

Take heed of all the wise words about liquids and calories. You'll be using the equivalent of a couple of DAYS of regular calorie intake. On anything over 50 miles or if it's hot, I'll usually take at least one bottle of proper powder mix energy drink (SIS, High5 etc etc) instead of plain water to give that extra bit of energy and help with any cramp. Drink early and often, not just when you start to feel thirsty, even if it's cool or raining.

Next, you might feel a little self conscious about Lycra, but as well as a bit of padding you'll find that anything baggy or loose around the groin could cause chafing. Chafing is bad. Also, consider getting a pair of padded cycling gloves. Although you'll have the benefit of front suspension, it's surprising how much vibration and pressure your hands and wrists have to deal with on a long ride.

150 riders in total doesn't sound like a big event, so I' guessing mechanical support on route will be limited. Even if it's good, remember to take a couple of spare inner tubes (you can take a puncture repair kit as a final backup, but they're faff on a ride) and some decent tyre levers. If you haven't changed a tube in a while, find a vid on YouTube and have a quick practice. A cycle multitool/chain tool might be useful, but only if you're confident in making a few basic repairs.

Although it sounds like I've given you a shopping list, if you've got a Decathlon nearby you could pick up serviceable kit for not very much, or go online to big cycle sites like wiggle or chain reaction and check out their own brand stuff. A decent local bike shop (LBS) should give you decent advice and let you try stuff on, but is likely to be more expensive.

After all that, don't overload with rucksacks and crap, especially on a lumpy ride. Watch the weather forecasts from a few days before to get a feel for the weather so you don't end up carrying or wearing too much on the day - this is more common than you'd believe. Buy, borrow or steal a saddle bag for what you need and make your supporters have the rest ready when you need it at the stops.

Sorry - a bit of an essay! Make sure you let us know how you get on.


----------



## JasonHolder (24 May 2014)

And better to be under trained and have fresh legs than ravaged and a bit fitter. Take 3-5 days totally off the bike right before the ride. Doing just that will make it more enjoyable. Totally smash yourself until then but rest before


----------



## Spinney (24 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> And better to be under trained and have fresh legs than ravaged and a bit fitter. Take 3-5 days totally off the bike right before the ride. Doing just that will make it more enjoyable. Totally smash yourself until then but rest before


Blimey Jason, are you feeling OK? Advice that is both sensible and relevant!


----------



## JasonHolder (24 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> Blimey Jason, are you feeling ok? Advice that is both sensible and relevant!


 
Only do this these days because i rode a Crit the day before national champs and was blowing bad.


----------



## Old Plodder (25 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Only do this these days because i rode a Crit the day before national champs and was blowing bad.


Live & learn........


----------



## MJ Link (8 Jun 2014)

Morning all, crazy inexperienced rider here. 

Firstly thanks for all the advice, now to fill you in on the events. 

So training wise all I managed was a 12, 27, 20 & 12 before the big day........ 

Yesterday was the big day, to say Wales is hilly is an understatement to say the least!! So in total I rode 105 miles and spent 14 hours in the saddle!! There were a few times that I just didn't want to continue but I had a cycle companion with me the whole way pushing me and supporting me. (he has cycled 4500 from Bristol to Egypt in 100 days which I didn't know before, so I was in very good hands) 

I didn't get off and push for a single inch of the ride. I was mainly fuelled by ISOGELS, ISO drinks and a lot absolute ton of water. 

And we may have taken 14 hours but I can say we completed the course which a lot of other 100 milers who had been doing more training and have decent Road bikes only achieved 80. 

To say I'm in pain right now would be an understatement, but boy was it worth it. (i wont be back in the saddle for a while with the sores I have haha)

So thanks once again for all the advice, and if there's anyone out there training for 100, my advice to you..... Just do it, it may hurt you may hit the wall but just keep on going!! The sense of achievement at the end is amazing!! 

Justgiving.Com/antony-collett1 here is the link should anyone wish to donate a few pennies as well


----------



## Big Nick (8 Jun 2014)

Fantastic effort MJ!

I'm a relative novice myself but it seems like a lot of long distance riding involves mindset, as long as you have a reasonable level of fitness, so it sounds like your determination won the day

After doing 100 miles every ride will be easy from now on!!!!


----------



## moo (8 Jun 2014)

I'd say 14 hours in the saddle is more impressive than the 100 miles  Grats.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Jun 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2014)

Excellent effort- Well done!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jun 2014)

Very well done.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jun 2014)

MJ Link said:


> Morning all, crazy inexperienced rider here.
> 
> Firstly thanks for all the advice, now to fill you in on the events.
> 
> ...


Chapeau!


----------



## theloafer (8 Jun 2014)

Very well done....MJ


----------



## Lincov (8 Jun 2014)

That's incredible, well done!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (8 Jun 2014)

Well done that man! Appreciate all those aches and pains - you've earned every single one of them!


----------



## PaddyMcc (8 Jun 2014)

Well done, I too am doing a century, next Saturday, but in Suffolk so I expect it to be less hilly than yours. Well done again, excellent stuff


----------



## Spinney (8 Jun 2014)

Well done that man! (Told you you'd get a sore bum!)


----------



## MJ Link (8 Jun 2014)

Thanks everyone  

And just to make you realise just how crazy I am, I also smoked 19 cigarettes and had two pints of Stella on the way round..... Probably not the best if ideas but I likes things to be just that little bit more challenging!! Haha


----------



## User16625 (9 Jun 2014)

MJ Link said:


> Morning all, crazy inexperienced rider here.
> 
> Firstly thanks for all the advice, now to fill you in on the events.
> 
> ...



****in hell! I think your inexperience of cycling compared to most people who have done this challenge is a testament to your endurance and will power. You have the eye of the tiger.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jun 2014)

That is fantastic, just shows what you can do if you are determined enough.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Jun 2014)

I am doing the essex 100 on sunday which will be my first century ride..I am no spring chicken as i turn 61 tomorrow but i feel pretty fit and i like a challenge.
I have done quite a few 50- 60 mile rides and when riding solo usually average between 15 - 16 mph but i don't think i could keep that pace up on a 100 miler and i am frightened if i set off too quickly i will blow up later on.
I am looking at maximum of eight hours which is a slow 12.5 mph average but finishing is more important to me rather than the time.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jun 2014)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I am doing the essex 100 on sunday which will be my first century ride..I am no spring chicken as i turn 61 tomorrow but i feel pretty fit and i like a challenge.
> I have done quite a few 50- 60 mile rides and when riding solo usually average between 15 - 16 mph but i don't think i could keep that pace up on a 100 miler and i am frightened if i set off too quickly i will blow up later on.
> I am looking at maximum of eight hours which is a slow 12.5 mph average but finishing is more important to me rather than the time.


 
You should breeze it, esp if you follow your own advice to keep the pace down, and keep drinking and nibbling.

I don't usually ride as fast as that, and I would probably be blowing quite hard after 60 miles with you. In fact I would have probably given up trying keep up a 16mph average fairly early on, depending on the terrain.

But at "slow" (slow?) 12-13 mph I find 100 not too hard, and neither should you.


----------



## Coggy (10 Jun 2014)

MJ Link said:


> Morning all, crazy inexperienced rider here.
> 
> Firstly thanks for all the advice, now to fill you in on the events.
> 
> ...




Fantastic achievement. Well done.


----------



## simon briggs (10 Jun 2014)

great effort with so little training...well done


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2014)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I am doing the essex 100 on sunday which will be my first century ride..I am no spring chicken as i turn 61 tomorrow but i feel pretty fit and i like a challenge.
> I have done quite a few 50- 60 mile rides and when riding solo usually average between 15 - 16 mph but i don't think i could keep that pace up on a 100 miler and i am frightened if i set off too quickly i will blow up later on.
> I am looking at maximum of eight hours which is a slow 12.5 mph average but finishing is more important to me rather than the time.



You might surprise yourself. I personally find that by the time I have hit 50-60 miles I can maintain that pace to the end of the ride, though I agree with the not going out to quickly.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the comment dog and when i said 12.5 mph was slow i didn't mean a slur on anyone as 15-16mph is probably slow to a lot of people on here


----------



## LSAF2011 (10 Jun 2014)

MJ Link said:


> Morning all, crazy inexperienced rider here.
> 
> Firstly thanks for all the advice, now to fill you in on the events.
> 
> ...


Well done, inspiration to all that it can be done! Positive mental attitude!


----------



## Bike_Me (10 Jun 2014)

Congratulations and excellent work MJ! Good luck and all the best too, TheCentralScrutinizer!

Great tips and suggestions all round! I, myself am a beginner and will be taking on the RideLondon-Surrey in August with the Unicef team. It will be the first ever cycling event, and century ride. Completely nervous, and have absolutely no idea what to expect come the big day - but the attitude, advice and support being shown here is very encouraging, a positive note about the cycling community as a whole!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

@MJ Link well done, i could do it these days, but not after only 4 rides of such a short distance.
@The Central Scrutinizer if I do anything over 25 miles I make sure the first 10 are at a lower pace, though I do usually have a few short climbs to start with (short as in like 100ft in a mile or so) once you get a rythm going as @Supersuperleeds says you tend to be able to keep it going.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Jun 2014)

I finished today in 7hours 25 minutes with stops.Had cramp with about eight miles to go but i just had to ride it out.

http://www.strava.com/activities/153831867


----------



## PaddyMcc (15 Jun 2014)

Did my century yesterday for the Poppy Appeal http://www.justgiving.com/RBLR100


----------

